# Some new pics of Snuggles at 15 years, 2 months



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggles turned 15 years and 2 months this week, so I took some new pictures of her. At this age, every month is a new milestone.  I should add that she's been with us for 4 months now.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Snuggles is the perfect name for her. What sweet looking girl. I could snuggle right up to her. You must be doing something right 15 years is amazing. What a wonderful life you are giving her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a beauty. Long live the Snuggles!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's so beautiful, perfection. Yes I could lie down next to her and snuggle all day! Congratulations!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You and she are indeed lucky. She's beautiful and has such a joyful expression! May all of our beloved Goldens be so lucky as to have as many wonderful years as Snuggles.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful. She looks so great 15.2 years. She must have a great life.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful, regal girl Snuggles is. She looks so happy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for taking Snuggles into your family and loving her. What a lucky girl. I hope you have much more time together.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is perfect.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Snuggles and that sweet smile on her face. Could snuggle with her all day long.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Snuggles looks great and very happy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

she's beautiful! Hoping for many more monthly celebrations for her.


----------

